# Grumpy cockatiel



## Tina10 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have had my cockatiel 4 weeks now he will be 13 weeks old , I am not sure if make or female, I spend lots of time talking to it and singing, evertime I put hand in its cage it hates it, it won't hop on at all , occasionally it will take millet from your fingers but only after your hand has been in cage for 10 mins, it won't come out of the cage either, overall it's very quiet, sometimes it squakes for 5 mins then it makes no sound for days. How do I get it to be more friendly ? Thanks


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you post a picture of the back of his/her tail feathers? We might be able to tell you his/her sex.

Here are a few taming stickies that may help you and your bird have a nice and friendly relationship!

Food Bribery 

Taming iperry82 version

"Mutual Agreement" Taming, A Helpful Guide to Skittish and Aggressive Birds


----------



## Tina10 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Picture*

Thanks here is picture


----------



## Tina10 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Another pic tail feathers*

Tail feather picture thank you


----------



## Tina10 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Tail feather picture*

Another picture of tail feathers !


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

(S)he is a very beautiful cinnamon pearl pied 
Since (S)he hasn't gone through her/his first molt yet which is at 4-6 months, it's a little to early right now but since he/she is pearl you can sex her by looking at the tail feathers. So if you notice that he is slowly loosing the pearl pattern on his back, then you'll know that he is a male 
There is more info on sexing here http://www.justcockatiels.net/sexing-cockatiels.html

(S)he isn't that old yet so taming might be a little easier for the both of you 
Good luck!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

If he's taking millet from your fingers, even after so long, it is a step in the right direction. It takes time  with some birds. Where did you adopt him from--what conditions was he kept in there?


----------



## Tina10 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Hi*

Got him from pet store he was in a gage with about 8 more they all looked identical,


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

My Emma was also a pet store bird. She has been very afraid of hands. It has been slow taming her. She has been with me for two months now.

She will sometimes fly to my shoulder and sit there for a while. And sometimes she will perch on my forearm, if I am wearing a long-sleeve blouse. I am able to hand feed her sunflower seeds and millet.

Taming is slower than I expected. However, she seems happy. She plays with her toys and flies around the room, landing back on the cage top. I feel that, with more time, she will come around.

This is just to give you an idea of someone else's experience with a pet store bird, who spent some time in a cage without being handled in any kind of positive way.

Good luck with your little one. Try not to be impatient. I find that is not helpful. I have gradually learned to let her go at her own pace.

When I am in the other room, I sometimes come into where her cage is and offer her my arm, offering to take her to where I am. She backs away from it. I have the feeling that, if I keep trying, some day she will surprise me. I don't have the sense that she's terribly frightened of me--she just can't get past the idea of being asked to perch on me. It's like she's just worn a groove with the behavior of backing away, and can't get out of it. I think she doesn't like the idea of being "taken somewhere", even tho she calls to me when I am out of sight.


----------



## Tina10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback, good luck with yours, I will try not too expect too much in a short time!


----------

